# Requesting a good unit at Manhattan Club?



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2011)

We'll be staying at the Manhattan Club at the end of September.  (My first trip to NYC.   )

Is there a time/method/protocol for requesting a particular unit or view there?  I know lots has been said about upper vs. lower floors, but not much about the views available.  I've heard the 7th Avenue view tends to be more interesting, but I'm wondering if it really matters, and if so, what is the best way to go about it?  I want to maximize our NY experience, starting with the MC itself.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 24, 2011)

What size unit do you have?

Studio, 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom?

If you have a studio, you would want to request the "L" shaped unit.  They offer more privacy/separation from the living room.  Our "L" shaped studio even had 1 TV in the living room, and a 2nd TV in the bedroom area.  We wanted an "L" for the extra separation, and all that was left when we arrived were was a handicapped unit.  It had the roll-in shower, so the entire bathroom floor got wet when you showered... but not such a big deal.  A couple of extra towels on the floor took care of that.  The extra space and separation between living room & bedroom was GREAT!

The prior trip (4 years earlier) we had the 1 bedroom unit with 2 baths, and those are divine.  The bath in the master bedroom was large and luxurious, plus big closets, to boot.  We felt pampered.  The little kitchenette was always the same size in both.  Small.  

We have always requested a high floor because we wanted to avoid the street noise as much as possible.  Seems like we have always looked out towards 7th Avenue.  Really, once we get there and unpack we never look out the window much.  Either we're just too busy, or really the window locations/views are nothing THAT fabulous.  

I think that for us, the unit size (square footage) has always been more important for us than view.   We don't do well being cramped, and we need enough square footage to be able to spread out and relax. 

Best TUG tip we received prior to going was to bring a small George Forman grill.  We did, and man, that thing is the greatest.  (There are no stovetops or toasters at MC, just the microwave and mini fridge).  We used it to toast bagels for breakfast, make pannini's, pork chops, and steaks.  It'll cook just about anything, and give it some cool grill marks, to boot.  We ate plenty of great meals out, but it was nice sometimes to be able to eat in, before heading out to the theater, museum, etc.  The grocery store is very convenient.

Don't know if I really answered your question.  An MC owner could probably tell you more about the various view options.  Seems I read somewhere that there are a couple of units with views of central park, but that usually owners get those, not us lowly exchangers.

--- Rene


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, we have a 1 br 2 ba unit. Someone said it's the larger 1 br type. It's an RCI exchange.

Thanks for the tips!

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I've heard the 7th Avenue view tends to be more interesting


 Here's a view taken from the second floor in the sales office looking up 7th Avenue toward Central Park.  Those trees in the distance are what you'll see of the park.  I think the views up or down 7th Avenue are more interesting than the view looking down on 56th or straight across the street into the windows of an office building.  I always asked for an upper floor facing 7th Avenue and the main reason was to look down on the people and see if they were wearing heavy coats or needing umbrellas so that I'd know what to wear when I went outside.  The brown brick building on the right is Carnegie Hall.


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 24, 2011)

*ask for corner unit*

We had corner unit on the 22nd floor..the same view as the picture posted, but higher and beautiful view of central park...

Enjoy your visit..Welcome to New York.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen G said:


> ..... the main reason was to look down on the people and see if they were wearing heavy coats or needing umbrellas so that I'd know what to wear when I went outside.



Great photo Karen!  Brings back fun memories.

I only remember using the windows to check the weather, too.  Except our view was of the opposite direction looking down 7th Avenue.  Greatest benefit to that was we could see the street cart guys on the corner.  We were there in July, and if they were selling sunglasses, it was going to be a nice day.  If they were selling umbrellas, it meant rain was coming. 

Dave, you are going to have such a great time in New York.  It's a truly fantastic city.

--- Rene


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.  I'm SO ready for this trip!  One month from today we'll be waking up there.  Yippee skippy!  

So for those who know, what's the best way to request that corner unit on a high floor overlooking 7th Ave?  Do I call ahead today, send an email two weeks out, or slip the desk clerk a $20 bill when we're standing there, or what?   

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> So for those who know, what's the best way to request that corner unit on a high floor overlooking 7th Ave?


When we owned at the Manhattan Club, we always just asked when we checked in. On our last visit, through an RCI exchange, we also asked when we checked in.  But, now that our son is a front desk agent at a Las Vegas hotel on the Strip, I know that a $20 bill works wonders for getting a nice view.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen G said:


> When we owned at the Manhattan Club, we always just asked when we checked in. On our last visit, through an RCI exchange, we also asked when we checked in.  But, now that our son is a front desk agent at a Las Vegas hotel on the Strip, I know that a $20 bill works wonders for getting a nice view.



Thanks, Karen.  That's a powerful tool.  That same $20 got me a convertible on Kauai for a compact car rental rate  last Summer.  

Dave


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

Karen G said:


> But, now that our son is a front desk agent at a Las Vegas hotel on the Strip, I know that a $20 bill works wonders for getting a nice view.



Okay, I've always wondered about this.  

How do you do that when there are so many other clerks, people standing around behind the counter, too?  Do you stick the $20 in an envelope, or do you just hand the $20 bill across the counter to them?

Since your son is in the biz, maybe he knows the preferred way...... 

--- Rene


----------



## Karen G (Aug 25, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Since your son is in the biz, maybe he knows the preferred way......


One person sandwiched the money between his credit card and ID, I think. Others just put it on the counter or handed it to him.  I never realized that people tipped the front desk agents until our son started working as one.

Edited to add:  I just asked my son what he thought and he said it's best to be discreet about it. Sandwiching the bill between a credit card and ID or in a passport and quietly asking if there's anything the agent can do about a getting a good view or whatever. He said if he's not able to do anything he gives the money back.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2011)

Karen G said:


> One person sandwiched the money between his credit card and ID, I think. Others just put it on the counter or handed it to him.  I never realized that people tipped the front desk agents until our son started working as one.
> 
> Edited to add:  I just asked my son what he thought and he said it's best to be discreet about it. Sandwiching the bill between a credit card and ID or in a passport and quietly asking if there's anything the agent can do about a getting a good view or whatever. He said if he's not able to do anything he gives the money back.




And at the car rental place I gave the money directly to the Lot Attendant when I went out to get the car.  They gave me the car I asked for, at the same rate I paid on the paperwork.

Dave


----------



## brigechols (Aug 25, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> What size unit do you have?
> 
> Studio, 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom?



I did not realize the MC has two bedroom units. 

We stayed on an SFX exchange in a 1 BR, 2 BA unit. Fabulous location! Manhattan is great with tons to do. Try to visit at least one other borough. For example, take the double decker bus over to Brooklyn.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 26, 2011)

brigechols said:


> I did not realize the MC has two bedroom units.



Oops, I stand corrected.  
The Resort Directories for both RCI and Interval show the largest unit as a 1-bedroom, sleeps 4.

RCI - The Manhattan Club (#4064)
Type of Units
Unit Type 	   Sleeps 	Privacy
Studio 	        2 	2
Studio       	4 	2
1 Bedroom 	2 	2
1 Bedroom 	4 	4

Interval International - I.I.
Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites
MTW
Check-In Days:  Saturday
Sleeping Capacity:  1 4 4


----------



## akp (Aug 27, 2011)

*manhattan club*

Regarding Manhattan Club, we also had a corner unit on a high floor last time we were there (june 2010) in a 1 bedroom, 2 bath.  It was awesome!  We did have a small view of the park but it wasn't a big deal.

Regarding tipping at check-in, I have ALWAYS wondered about this!  I wasn't sure if it was something that only happened in movies, or if real people do it.  I will try it when we're at MC this next time (just before OP, we check out on the 24th) and report back.  I'll definitely try the discreet approach because that way I'll feel less silly 

Anita


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2011)

akp said:


> Regarding Manhattan Club, we also had a corner unit on a high floor last time we were there (june 2010) in a 1 bedroom, 2 bath.  It was awesome!  We did have a small view of the park but it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> Regarding tipping at check-in, I have ALWAYS wondered about this!  I wasn't sure if it was something that only happened in movies, or if real people do it.  I will try it when we're at MC this next time (just before OP, we check out on the 24th) and report back.  I'll definitely try the discreet approach because that way I'll feel less silly
> 
> Anita



Thanks, Anita!  We check in on the 23rd, so be sure to post the results before then.  Have a great trip!  

Dave


----------



## siesta (Aug 27, 2011)

i was recently the recipient of a complimentary upgrade and felt compelled to tip the front desk employee, but wasnt sure of it. Next time i wont shy away from it.


----------



## AKE (Aug 28, 2011)

This is getting to be too much like the thirld world where you have to bribe people.  Hopefully there are still staff at hotels, car rental agencies etc who are ethical and above bribery (there is nothing wrong with tipping once the service is received, but to have to tip before any service is rendered is not acceptable in my books though I an not judging others).  Once this type of practice gets widespread then what is to stop it from getting ludicrous?  I was just reading some reviews on supposed 4* hotels in Cuba and the Dominican Republic where staff will do nothing for you unless you give them a $20 bill and this includes hotel basics like changing sheets or cleaning your room.


----------



## fillde (Aug 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, everyone.  I'm SO ready for this trip!  One month from today we'll be waking up there.  Yippee skippy!
> 
> So for those who know, what's the best way to request that corner unit on a high floor overlooking 7th Ave?  Do I call ahead today, send an email two weeks out, or slip the desk clerk a $20 bill when we're standing there, or what?
> 
> Dave





I have had an inside room which faced a wall but it was QUIET. I have had an outside room facing 7 Ave and it was noisy and had  apartment and hotel rooms looking into your room. 

Dave save your money.  If you had a view of the NY skyline which would be facing south, it might be worth it. The Manhattan Club has NO rooms facing south.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 28, 2011)

fillde said:


> I have had an inside room which faced a wall but it was QUIET. I have had an outside room facing 7 Ave and it was noisy and had  apartment and hotel rooms looking into your room.
> 
> Dave save your money.  If you had a view of the NY skyline which would be facing south, it might be worth it. The Manhattan Club has NO rooms facing south.




That's a very good point.  I haven't been there, so didn't know what to expect.  We're going to be gone so long most days, so the view from the room isn't critical.  There will be plenty of other ways to spend that $20.  

I stayed at a fancy Union Square hotel in San Francisco a few years ago, and my room was on the back side of the building, facing the alley.  All was quiet till about 4 AM, when the garbage trucks came by and started banging and crashing around the trash dumpsters.  It continued as the truck moved all the way down the alley, until all the dumpsters had been handled at all the buildings.  Not a fun experience.  

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Aug 28, 2011)

fillde said:


> I have had an inside room which faced a wall but it was QUIET. I have had an outside room facing 7 Ave and it was noisy and had  apartment and hotel rooms looking into your room.


Our first time to stay at MC was in one of those inside rooms that face an interior space with brick walls all around. It was very dark and gloomy. I'd have gladly paid $2.85 a day ($20 divided by 7 days) to have a room with an exterior outside view, but I didn't know any different at the time.  I don't know if any other rooms were available or even if I'd have gotten one if I had asked or tipped the front desk agent.

Since the OP has a one bedroom, two bathrooms unit, I doubt if any of those face the interior space (I can't call it a courtyard because it's just an opening between the other part of the building and would get daylight probably best at noon).  As others have pointed out, you hopefully won't be spending that much time in your room anyway, so the views aren't that critical.

I must say, though, that when we owned at MC, it was really nice to have those units that had lots of windows. We owned the one bedroom, two bath unit and always asked for and received a high floor facing 7th Avenue. I didn't find any of them to be that noisy. There were occasional sirens and car horns but that's part of being in the big city. After being out and about all day, I slept really well every night.


----------

